
Researchers gave AI curiosity and it played video games all day - glaberficken
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/08/23/researchers-gave-ai-curiosity-and-it-played-video-games-all-day/
======
sharemywin
"It’s not all good in the artificially intelligent neighborhood however –
curious machines suffer from the same kind of problems that curious people do:
They’re easily distracted. When researchers pitted two curious Pong-playing
bots against one another they forewent the match and decided to see how many
volleys they could achieve together."

